# Using a macro to refresh Investran OLE DB reports using specific parameters



## hutch27

Hello all,

I work as a fund accountant in the private equity industry and we rely heavily on Investran OLE DB reports for financial data. To best ask my question I think I should give a scenario:

Sheet 1 - Main tab

Cell A1: Fund name (from a dropdown menu)
Cell A2: End Date
Cell A3: Start Date

Sheet 2 - Data Tab

This tab will have formulas that link to Sheet 3 & 4

Sheet 3 - Driver #1 : Investran  OLE DB Report with the following parameters

Fund Name

Sheet 4 - Driver #2 : Investran  OLE DB Report with the following parameters

Fund Name
End Date
Start Date


My question is: How can I create a macro that with the press of a button, automatically refreshes Sheet 3 & 4 (Investran OLE DB Reports) using the parameters in sheet 1 (main tab). I've been able to create a macro that will refresh the entire workbook, however, I still need to manually enter the parameters on sheet 3 & 4. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## hutch27

Bumping this topic


----------



## Excel_GP

Hey @hutch27, I was wondering if you ever found a solution to using a macro refresh Investran OLEDB reports using specific parameters.  I'm currently trying to set up something similar.


----------



## hutch27

Excel_GP said:


> Hey @hutch27, I was wondering if you ever found a solution to using a macro refresh Investran OLEDB reports using specific parameters.  I'm currently trying to set up something similar.


Yes, but the macro depends on what version of investran you are using.


----------



## Excel_GP

That's great. Would you mind sharing, so I can see if I can back into it? I think I have the bones set up, I'm just looking for the section to update the specific parameters.


----------



## Petyofi

Excel_GP said:


> That's great. Would you mind sharing, so I can see if I can back into it? I think I have the bones set up, I'm just looking for the section to update the specific parameters.


Hi, did you figure it out? Could you please share what you already have and we can try to fix the rest? 

Thank you


----------

